# Challengers. Black or Grey



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

UNION PACIFIC 'GEMS'
Personally I can't think of any American loco which has the perfect aesthetic balance of the Union Pacific Challengers. Even the Big Boys, impressive as they look a little stretched by comparison.

These Railking versions certainly capture the magic and offer great value for money (if you can get one).
I hope that the new Aster versions look as good. I am sure they will.

The black version is my favorite........just. but check out the grey one (without its smoke deflectors) on the video
What do you think?

http://youtu.be/xNw_IUMU_uU


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed, they're great running engines and very well built.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who have not seen the Aster versions:

Greyhound


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

The challenger I saw at the Railfest in North Platte was mainly grey, but a lot of the parts were black. Comparing it to a building, you would say the main color was grey, while the trim color was black.


----------

